# leeres package obwohl inhalt da



## SiDeu (14. Okt 2012)

Habe ein leeres package obwohl inhalt da ist weis nicht ob es an plug ins liegt oder woran auch immer
bitte helft mir dieses Problem zu lösen mache da  schon ewig herum


----------



## TheDarkRose (14. Okt 2012)

Das schon korrekt so. Das das Symbol eines ressourcenpackage, wenn keine Java dateien drin sind. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SiDeu (14. Okt 2012)

Danke TheDarkRose  aber warum ist das package context leer (weis) und nicht voll (braun)?


----------



## gman (14. Okt 2012)

Weiss bedeutet hier nicht das das Package leer ist, sonder nur das keine Java-Dateien drin sind.


----------



## SiDeu (14. Okt 2012)

Danke gman
jetzt noch ne Frage ich hatte damals einen catalina Ordner und weis nicht mehr wo er ist und was ich reinschreiben muss ich denke mal damit hat es auch was zu tun daß mein Programm nicht mehr läuft


----------



## gman (14. Okt 2012)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das du dein Webprojekt nun auf einem Tomcat deployen willst, soweit richtig?

Wenn ja: Binde den Tomcat in der Server-View von Eclipse ein und benutze diese um das Projekt zu deployen.
Mehr Informationen dazu gibts z.B. hier.


----------



## SiDeu (14. Okt 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe erstmal,
das habe ich meiner meinung schon oder?
ich komme einfach nicht weiter finde auch meinen apache/catalina Ordner nicht 
kann es sein das ich apache gar nicht gedownloaded/installiert habe?


----------



## gman (14. Okt 2012)

> kann es sein das ich apache gar nicht gedownloaded/installiert habe?




??? Ähm, das solltest du aber schon selber wissen ;-) Was passiert denn wenn du den
Server in der Server-View startest? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## SiDeu (15. Okt 2012)

ich denke mal er zeigt keine fehler an denn er läuft einfach durch ohne irgend etwas anzuzeigen


----------



## faetzminator (15. Okt 2012)

Er zeigt ja ganz viele Dinge an?
Dein Server ist nun gestartet.


----------



## SiDeu (15. Okt 2012)

Mit Domain ist reserviert komme ich aber nicht auf die Startseite wo steht das der Apache Webserver erfolgreich installiert wurde
ich habe auch keinen apache Ordner 
wenn ich tomcat downloade gibt es irgendwie keine installierbare Datei


----------



## TheDarkRose (15. Okt 2012)

Tomcat != Apache Webserver 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SiDeu (15. Okt 2012)

Ok danke erstmal!
jetzt bin ich leider bissle durcheinander habe ja in eclipse tomcat server Eingebunden 
jetzt brauch ich noch den apache webserver da wo auch der ordner catalina drin ist wenn ich den aber downloade von apache ist keine exe datei dabei zum installieren 
bitte bitte helft mir ich dreh sonst noch durch ???:L;(


----------



## gman (15. Okt 2012)

> jetzt brauch ich noch den apache webserver



Warum das? Wenn du deine App auf dem Tomcat deployed hast, kannst du sie doch auch aufrufen.


----------



## faetzminator (15. Okt 2012)

Um das klarzustellen:
- Apache 2 ist der Apache HTTP Server, entwickelt von der Apache Software Foundation
- Apache Tomcat 7 ist der Java Servlet Container, ebenfalls entwickelt von der Apache Software Foundation

Dein Tomcat genügt also, um (Java-)Pages darstellen zu können.


----------



## Spacerat (16. Okt 2012)

In eine ganz andere Richtung gedacht.
Afaik wäre das fehlen von "catalina" bereits ein Grund, dass Tomcat nicht startet. Nun, Tomcat startet aber (auch an der Fehlermeldung "test/Test not available" im Browser erkennbar), an "catalina" kann's also nicht liegen.
Hast du die "web.xml" des Projekts korrekt editiert?


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

Wenn ich die config.xml oder web.xml aufrufe erscheint nur


----------



## X5-599 (16. Okt 2012)

Denn würde ich's mal mit "F5" probieren. Eclipse ist ein wenig eigen was Änderungen außerhalb von Eclipse angeht...


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

F5 funktioniert nicht aber ich habe auch das falsche aufgerufen denke ich

ich bekomme diese kack Zeiterfassung einfach nicht auf meinem neuen Pc zum laufen ;(


----------



## faetzminator (16. Okt 2012)

Das obere ist tatsächlich der build-Ordner  Wie wärs wenn du die Sache langsam angehst, und erst mal lernst was da für Dateien und Verzeichnisse-/strukturen herumliegen? Und was der Webserver macht, wie er funktioniert? Wie man ein Servlet programmiert?


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

In der Sache hast recht ich habe leider nur eine Umschulung hinter mir und dieses Programm habe ich während meines Praktikums geschrieben eingerichtet hatten es meine Kolegen soweit jetzt hätte ich dieses Programm gerne wieder betriebsbereit auf meinem neuen Laptop aber ich bekomme es leider einfach nicht hin ;(


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

Wenn ich bei ant compile zeigt er das an


----------



## gman (16. Okt 2012)

Öffne mal die Windows-Konsole ("cmd.exe") und gib [c]javac -version[/c] ein und drück Enter.
Vielleicht ist der Pfad für JAVA_HOME nicht gesetzt oder das JDK gar nicht installiert?


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

wenn ich cmd eingebe und in das fenster javac1.6 (meine Version) eingebe kommt nur Fehlermeldung


----------



## gman (16. Okt 2012)

Du solltest es schon so eingeben wie es da stand und nicht die Version ersetzen!!!

Der Befehl gibt ja eben die genaue Version von javac zurück. Wenn bei dir was kommt
von wegen "Befehl nicht gefunden", dann guck hier nochmal nach.


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

Wahnsinn danke danke jetzt bin ich doch schon mal einen Schritt weiter muss ich mir noch fürs Verständnis googeln jetzt kommt wenn ich über den Browser die Seite aufrufe


----------



## SiDeu (16. Okt 2012)

Kommt doch wieder die Seite habe vergessen den Server zu starten


----------



## SiDeu (17. Okt 2012)

Ok das mit dem classpath habe ich nun kapiert kann die Seite leider immer  noch nicht erreichen;(


----------



## SiDeu (17. Okt 2012)

Habe nun meine Festplatte aus dem altem Laptop ausgebaut und einen adapter gekauft um sie an meinem neuen Laptop per usb anzuschliesen. Da habe ich folgendes entdeckt was ich auf meinem neuen nicht habe.
Hatte auf meinem alten Laptop Tomcat server in Eclipse und Apache Software Foundation in Programm Files und musste da immer was in catalina eintragen.
Brauche unbedingt Hilfe !!!


----------



## gman (17. Okt 2012)

Du musst das nicht unbedingt wieder so machen. Du kannst auch die Anwendung direkt aus Eclipse heraus auf
den Tomcat deployen. Wenn er in der Server-View eingerichtet und gestartet ist:

- Rechtsklick auf Tomcat-Eintrag in Server-View
- Add and Remove anklicken
- Dein Web-Projekt auswählen und bestätigen
- Ausgabe angucken ggf. Tomcat neu starten

Wenn du es doch so wie auf deinem alten Laptop haben willst: Die Sachen sollten ja in dem Ordner liegen
in dem du den Tomcat entpackt hast.


----------



## SiDeu (18. Okt 2012)

Hallo gman danke nochmals für deine Hilfe !
Wenn ich Rechtsklick auf Tomcat und dann add and remove auswähle erscheint nur (siehe Bild)
und in dem entpackten Tomcat Ordner gibt es keinen catalina Ordner


----------



## faetzminator (18. Okt 2012)

SiDeu, was willst du immer mit deinen ganzen Screenshots, kannst du den Sachverhalt nicht in Worten beschreiben? Da vergeht einem ein Bisschen die Lust...
Wenn du kein EAR oder WAR hast, kannst du auch nichts dem Server adden.


----------



## SiDeu (18. Okt 2012)

Sorry bin halt noch Anfänger!
EAR ? WAR ? ???:L
ich kenne nur fertige JAR Dateien


----------



## faetzminator (18. Okt 2012)

Wenn du Anfänger bist, warum willst du dann solch wilde Sachen machen? Schnapp dir ein Buch und beginn bei 0...
Aber ich helf dir natürlich gerne: Let me google that for you


----------



## SiDeu (18. Okt 2012)

Bücher habe ich viele gekauft und schreibe ja auch kleinere programme wie dart spiel oder bmi rechner und solche sachen versuche nur dieses Programm das ich in meinem Praktikum (mit Hilfe) geschrieben habe (Rechner wurde eingerichtet tomcat usw.) wieder zum laufen zu bringen damit ich daran fürs Verständnis herumbasteln kann
bekomme es aber einfach nicht zum laufen


----------



## faetzminator (18. Okt 2012)

Ich sag nicht, dass du keine Ahnung von Java hast  Aber Webprojekte mit Serverumgebung, Deployment etc. ist dann doch noch was anderes...


----------



## SiDeu (18. Okt 2012)

Daß das was anderes ist ist mir schon klar hätte einfach nur gerne diese zeiterfassung zum laufen gebracht da sie auch jsp und datenbankanbindung beinhaltet und ich soetwas zb. in mein dart oder bmi Projeckt gerne einbauen möchte


----------



## gman (18. Okt 2012)

Ist dein Projekt denn auch geöffnet, wenn du versuchst es zu deployen? Wenn ja, dann guck
mal ob es richtig als Webprojekt eingerichtet ist. Weil die Fehlermeldung "There are no..."
besagt das Eclipse kein Webprojekt findet welches sich deployen lässt.

Guck dir vielleicht auch mal in der Hilfe von Eclipse die Doku zu den Webtools an um die 
Grundlagen zu lernen.


----------



## SiDeu (19. Okt 2012)

Ist dein Projekt denn auch geöffnet ? wie meinst du daß ? ???:L
Richtig eingerichtet als Webprojeckt ? keine Ahnung wie das geht ! ???:L
Was "There are no..." bedeutet weis ich ja ich weis nur nicht warum ! ???:L


----------



## gman (19. Okt 2012)

> Ist dein Projekt denn auch geöffnet ?



Naja, die Projekt im Projekt- oder Package-Explorer kann man "öffnen" und "schliessen". Wenn
ein Projekt geschlossen ist kann man es nicht deployen, wenn es offen ist schon und man kann
auch in dem Projekt navigieren, d.h. die .java und .jsp-Dateien anschauen.

Wenn du also deine Dateien angucken kannst und du trotzdem die Meldung bekommst ("There are no..")
dann interpretiert Eclipse dein Projekt nicht als Webprojekt.

In dem Fall musst du mal in den Projekteigenschaften unter "Project Facets" gucken, dort kann
man (in Grenzen) einstellen von welchem Typ ein Projekt ist. Welche Einstellungen du dort
vornehmen musst weiss ich jetzt auch nicht auswendig, aber das sollte dir erstmal weiterhelfen.


----------



## SiDeu (29. Okt 2012)

Danke erstmal 
ich glaube ich habe die Seite im Explorer schon falsch aufgerufen! 
Habe sie immer http://localhost:8080/Test/test aufgerufen richtig ist glaube ich http://localhost:8080/SiZe/index.jsp
dann ist mein lib verzeichnis irgenwie komisch daß sieht doch nicht richtig aus 
ich komm und komm einfach nicht weiter wohne leider auch fast auf dem Land 
könnte nur noch eines machen was aber bischen aufdringlich wäre 
jemandem meine komplette Datei senden und warten bis er sie zum laufen gebracht hat und mir dann sagen kann wie er es gemacht hat! das wäre :toll:


----------



## gman (29. Okt 2012)

> dann ist mein lib verzeichnis irgenwie komisch daß sieht doch nicht richtig aus



Doch das sieht schon richtig aus, was sollte in "lib" denn drin sein wenn nicht libs ;-)



> richtig ist glaube ich http://localhost:8080/SiZe/index.jsp



Und? Ist es richtig? Wenn nicht: Was kommt für eine Fehlermeldung?
Ist in deinem Web-Inf-Ordner eine Datei namens "index.jsp", was steht drin?


----------



## SiDeu (29. Okt 2012)

Erstmal danke für deine Gedult !
In meinem web-inf Ordner ist der Ordner jsp und da drinn ist die datei index.jsp
Sind im lib Ordner die (Icons) richtig?


----------



## gman (29. Okt 2012)

Hmm, dein Ordner-Layout ist irgendwie komisch. Du hast zwei WEB-INF-Ordner.
Und ich sehe eine struts-config.xml. Wenn es sich um eine Struts-Anwendung
handelt ruft man die Seiten doch mit (z.B.) "index.action" auf?

Guck mal in der web.xml was dort im Abschnitt "welcome-file-list" drin steht.


----------



## SiDeu (30. Okt 2012)

Die in meinem Praktikum haben mir gesagt das wenn ich muß im web/WEB-INF Ordner abänderungen machen und dan mit ant copilen dann wird es in den build ordner gespeichert
Und ob man struts Anwendungen mit zb. index.action aufruft weis ich leider nicht mehr genau es funktioniert auf jeden fall nicht mit index.action.
In der web.xml steht in dem Abschnitt "welcome-file-list" nichts den finde ich aber auch nicht ???:L
ich verliere solangsam den verstand war so ein schönes programm damit hätte ich viel lernen können ;(


----------



## SiDeu (30. Okt 2012)

Wenn ich bei Ant (Eclipse) compile gibt es keinen Fehler wenn ich bei Ant clean mache gibt es auch keinen Fehler bei prepare auch nicht aber wenn ich bei Ant dist mache gibt es eine fehlermeldung!

Buildfile: C:\Users\Simon Deuschle\workspace\SiZe\build.xml
prepare:
compile:
     [echo] Compiling the source files...
dist:

BUILD FAILED
C:\Users\Simon Deuschle\workspace\SiZe\build.xml:83: C:\Users\Simon Deuschle\workspace\SiZe\dist does not exist.

Total time: 1 second


----------



## faetzminator (30. Okt 2012)

Warum hängst du immer noch diese Screenshots an, statt sprechende Texte zu schreiben? Wenn du den Fehler lesen würdest, wüsstest du innerhalb von Sekunden, was zu tun ist. Er motzt, dass der entsprechende Ordner nicht vorhanden ist. Wie könntest du diesen Fehler beheben?


----------



## SiDeu (31. Okt 2012)

das letzte Problem ist gelöst !
Die Seite muss ich mit http://localhost:8080/SiZe/Index.do aufrufen       .do anstatt .jsp
funktioniert aber immer noch nicht
komme aber auch nicht unter Domain ist reserviert auf die Startseite von Tomcat der server läuft aber 
in eclipse
Google macht mich leider auch nicht schlauer ???:L


----------



## faetzminator (31. Okt 2012)

SiDeu hat gesagt.:


> Die Seite muss ich mit http://localhost:8080/SiZe/Index.do aufrufen       .do anstatt .jsp


Hätten wir dir auch sagen können. Hättest du aber auch gewusst, wenn du mit den Basics vertraut wärst.
Aber du hast aktuell Build-Probleme!? Hast du irgendwo kein Problem  ?


SiDeu hat gesagt.:


> funktioniert aber immer noch nicht
> komme aber auch nicht unter Domain ist reserviert auf die Startseite


Also doch noch nicht gelöst... Man könnte raten, etwas in [c]web.xml[/c] falsch konfiguriert, oder aber auch in der Struts Config. Könnte aber auch eine Exception geflogen sein, was ein Redirect auf diese Seite verursachte? Aus der Ferne ohne Anhaltspunkte nicht nachvollziehbar.

Bist du dir immer noch sicher, dass du deinen Task mit Hilfe der Community machen willst, statt ein paar Stunden, Tage die Basics dieser Themen zu erlernen?


----------



## SiDeu (2. Nov 2012)

Bücher habe ich eine Menge gekauft Java ist auch eine Insel, Java von Kopf bis Fuß, Java mit eclipse, struts, sql….
aber leider bringen die mich nicht sonderlich weiter 
web.xml und struts-config.xml stimmen 
bekomme aber immernoch die meldung The requested resource (/SiZe/Index.do) is not available.
Wenn ich den Tomcat auserhalb eclipse starte (muss als admin ausführen) komme ich auf die main-page aber wenn ich ihn von eclipse aus starte komme ich einfach nicht auf die main-page


----------



## gman (2. Nov 2012)

> komme ich auf die main-page



Bedeutet "main-page" hier die Startseite deiner Anwendung oder von Tomcat?



> aber wenn ich ihn von eclipse aus starte komme ich einfach nicht auf die main-page



Das deployen der Anwendung klappt aber jetzt? Hast du den Tomcat danach einfach nochmal gestartet?


----------



## SiDeu (3. Nov 2012)

Habe ein kleines web projekt geschrieben (Hello from jsp) und das läuft innerhalb eclipse und wenn ich es über den Browser aufrufe läuft es auch.
Aber wenn ich []Domain ist reserviert eingebe komme ich nicht auf die main-page von Tomcat.
Wenn ich jetzt den Server von stoppe und von auserhalb eclipse starte (als Admin ausführen) und  []Domain ist reserviert eingebe, dann komme ich auf die main-page von Tomcat.


----------



## gman (3. Nov 2012)

Du meinst also die Seite auf der die deployten Anwendungen angezeigt werden und auf 
der man auch neue Anwendugen deployen kann?

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man den Zugriff auf diese Seite konfigurieren. Das könnte
dein Problem sein, denn Eclipse ignoriert die Einstellungen des Tomcats und nimmt eigene.
Musste mal einen Doppelklick auf den Tomcat-Eintrag in der Server-View machen, dann öffnet
sich der Einstellungsdialog. Welche Einstellungen du da jetzt vornehmen musst, weiß ich jetzt 
nicht auswendig. Guck halt in die Tomcat-Doku.


----------



## SiDeu (13. Nov 2012)

Nein die Einstellungen müssten stimmen aber danke gman ich muss es wohl zu einem späteren zeitpunkt nochmal probieren!! 
Oder ich lösche eclipse einfach komplett und installiere mal die alte Version indigo und mach alle Einstellungen neu Tomcat...
;(;(;(;(;(


----------

